# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  θυροτηλεόραση

## gregpro

Η  θυροτηλεόραση  samsung  SAV-410Y  έχει  το  εξής  πρόβλημα:η  εικόνα  λειτουργεί,ο  ηχος  το  ίδιο,η  ηλεκτρική   κλειδαριά  ΟΚ.Όμως  δε  δέχεται  κλήση,καμία  απόκριση.Θέλω  λοιπόν  να  την  αλλάξω.Και  ρωτάω:είναι  8  καλωδίων  και  αυτή  που  θέλω  να  αφοράσω  εγώ  είναι  4. http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/166516/

----------


## gregpro

Ξέχασα,πέρασε  μάστορας   και  είδαμε  ότι  κάηκε  το  ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## plouf

δεν μπορεις να βαλεις αλλο μοντελο σε αλλο μοντελο.

μονο samsung συβατα παιρνει.

το ιδιο θα γινοταν αν ειχες και το telco, δεν μπορεις να βαλεις samsung θυροτηλεοραση se telco μπουτονιερα !

----------


## gregpro

Το  θεμα  ειναι  οτι  η  μπουτονιερα  ειναι  fermax  και  οι  συσκευες  samsung.Αυτοι  που  τις  εγκατεστησαν,εκαναν  μια  πατεντα  σε  καθε  συσκευη  για  να  μπει.

----------

